# ترانيم للسيدة العذراء



## cobcob (1 أغسطس 2007)

_*كل سنة وانتو طيبين
فاضل اسبوع على صوم السيدة العذراء
عشان كده رفعنا ترانيم للعدرا
يا رب تعجبكم 

شريط " امدح فى البتول" :

العليقة
الله الازلى قبل الادهار
يا نور جميل
انا افتح فاى بالتسبيح
السلام لك يا مريم يا ام الله القدوس
يا عدرا يا ام النور (امنا فخرنا)
أمدح فى البتول

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3387420/33f9fb96/__sharing.html*_​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط برسوم القمص سيمفونيه مريميه ​1- امنا يا عدرا 
2- العذراء م ر ي م 
3- السلام لك يا شفيعه 
4- يا مريم البكر 
5- مجد مريم 
6- فى ظل حمايتك 
7- حبك يا مريم 
8- يا من عطيتى 
9- ذكصولوجيه عظمتك 
10-سلامنا اليك 
11- ثيؤطوكيه اكليل فخرنا 
12- هيتين موسيقى 
13- رشو الورد 
14- انت الشفيع 
15 - زى النار 
16- يلا اظهرى 
17- طوباك يا مريم 
18- يا ملكة بارة نقيه 
19- العدرا معانا 
20-ثيؤطوكيه مباركة
21- انت منارة الاقداس 
22- العدرا الحبيبه 
كل دول فى ملف واحد مضغوط 8 ميجا 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21152227/b3cb39ad/____.html
​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترنيمة حكايات العدرا من رفع الاخ فراى 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20841454/cfa35e40/7kayat_al_3adra.html

يتبع 
​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترنيمة نفسى اشوفك يا عدرا كورال انغام السماء 
http://www.4shared.com/file/21190657/947a223c/___.html
تم تثبيت الموضوع تثبيت مؤقت حتى انتهاء صيام العذراء برجاء من كل الاعضاء المشاركة بترانيم عن العذراء مريم فى نفس الموضوع ده 
​


----------



## cobcob (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

*شريط "أم حنونة" - (فيفيان السودانية)

أفتح فاى بالتسبيح
ثوبك فضفاض
طوباكى يا مريم
لو مليش ام حنونة
يا طاهرة يا نقية
يا مريم البكر

http://www.4shared.com/dir/2955858/2e0c38ef/__-__.html*​


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط  اغصان الكرمة ( حصرى)​1- اه يا ضناى 
2-امى احلامى 
3-توبك فضفاض 
4-صورة
5-عندما 
6-معلش يا امى 
7-نفسى احكى 
8-يا بتول 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## jeries karborani (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

i want the song يا مريم البكر  please


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترنيمة يا مريم البكر ... لينك مباشر
http://www.stdemiana.org.au/hymns/mr/yamariamelbekr.mp3​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

مجموعة شرايط نغمات العدرا للشماس بولس ملاك
شريط نغمات العدرا 1

مريم اسم جميل
حبك يامريم
العليقة
السلام لكى
احكيلى 
اسمعى
فى كنيستك
امنا ياعدرا
ياقديسة
يا مسافر
يا نور جميل

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3428072/a85ffe6c/__1.html





شريط نغمات العدرا 2

فوق القباب
فى السما هيا
تماف ماريا 
بصوا وشوفوا
زرت كنيستك
زى الصبح
ماريا تى بارثينوس
ما احلى ام الاله
مرد الابركسيس الكبير
طوباكى يا مريم
طوباكى اختارك
هات مزمارك
السلام لكى ياشفيعة
فى عرس قانا الجليل
ظهرت ام النور
طال انتظارنا
بشرى الملاك
السلام لكى يا مريم

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3435700/c355ee6f/__2.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط نغمات العدرا 3

ابدأ باسم القدوس
ارسموا للعدرا صورة
اسمك غالى 
انا بيكى بتشفع
انا مش خايف
بيكى يا عدرا
بين ايديكى
تايه فى اوصافك
شفتى ايه
ما رأينا مثلك
نرسل لكى التعظيم
ها انا امة الرب
يا ام الوداعة
يا جميع العذارى
يا ميناء حصينة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3453413/eb2a9ab1/__3.html




شريط نغمات العدرا 4

حمامة طارت
الناس بتيجى تزور
انتى هيا 
ايوة انا عمرى
بين الناس
ضيك يا ام النور
فى السما
جاتنا العدرا
جيت لك
لو عشت عمرى
ام ربى هيا مريم
ياقلب حانى
يا اطهر العذارى
ياللى شفاعتك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3444592/f5815b11/__4.html​​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط نغمات العدرا 5

العدرا تملى تهل
انتى العدرا 
ايتها العدرا الطاهرة
عدرا يا عدرا
يا ام النور
امى يا عدرا
هلى بنورك
يا ام النور يافخر
الناس لما شافوكى
لما جه ملئ الزمان
تاه عقلى اليوم
امى ياعدرا
يا مريم نحن بنوكى
امى ياعدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
الصوم والصلاة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3446627/ce500087/__5.html




شريط حكايات العدرا

اسمك معطر
الحضن الدافى
برفع ليكى صلواتى
حكايات العدرا
طوباكى
لما شوفتك
مريم ام الغلابة
مين زيك
نتشفع بيكى
يا طيبة

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3227084/489eb4dd/_sharing.html​


----------



## مينا ميمى منير (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترانيم جميله
جميله جميله ربنا يبارك كل من له تعب محبه بشفاعه امنا كلناوالده اللهالست العذراء


----------



## timon20080 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكراً جزيلا


----------



## bolabavly (5 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا جدا  والرب معكم


----------



## rony1111 (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

:smil12:ميرسي على الترانيم بس نفسى في ترنيمة من بين القديسين
:smil12:


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



rony1111 قال:


> :smil12:ميرسي على الترانيم بس نفسى في ترنيمة من بين القديسين
> :smil12:



ترنيمة من بين القديسين
http://st-mina.com/download.asp?ID=632
وكل سنه وكلكوا طيبين بمناسبة بدء صوم السيدة العذراء​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط ام النور للمرنم ميلاد بشرى

http://www.4shared.com/file/21399933/fed1e81f/SIDE_B.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط دموعك يا عدرا_فريق المحمة

انت ياربى
بحبك يا عدرا
دموعك يا عدرا
الحنين
من اجلى انا
من صغرى
سلام
طول السنين
يا من عطيطى

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3463167/e26d7054/____.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط العدرا فى قلبى للشماس بولس ملاك

ماذا امدح فيكى
سنين من عمرى
علمنى 
حبى ليكى
فى امتحاناتى
ماما يا عدرا
ياما الدنيا
ذكصولوجية
لما كنتى شايلة سرك
لحن ذفتى بانتيس

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3456046/d6e0c295/__sharing.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط قيثارة العدرا للشماس بولس ملاك

افرحى يا مريم
المجمرة الذهب
يا حمامة
يا عدرا 
يا من عطيطى
فى ظل حمايتكى
ياسلام على العدرا

لينك الشريط
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3457097/acf5eb2b/_sharing.html​


----------



## Coptic Man (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا علي ترانيم العذراء الجميلة 

الرب يعوضكم ويبارككم علي تعب محبتكم 

وكل سنة وانتو طيبين​


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

,hkj 





Coptic Man قال:


> شكرا علي ترانيم العذراء الجميلة
> 
> الرب يعوضكم ويبارككم علي تعب محبتكم
> 
> وكل سنة وانتو طيبين​


 وانت طيب يا حج مينا 
وكلنا طيبين ​


----------



## mero_freska (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا على مجموعة الترانيم الجميلة والرب يعوض تعبكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

فلاش رائع جدا لترنيمة مريم يا ابنة يواقيم
http://www.4shared.com/file/21538230/4fd8ca9d/_____.html​


----------



## ginajoojoo (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

مديح العدرا "السلام لكى يا مريم" بصوت الشماس عادل ماهر
http://www.4shared.com/file/17020825/6e7828b0/___.html​


----------



## nosha (7 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ميرسي اوى على الترايم الرائعة دى
بركة ام النور تكون معاكوا


----------



## sameh.kamal (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

*بجد مجموعة ترانيم للعذراء جميلة جداااا​*


----------



## oesi no (13 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط مجد مريم للشماس انطون ابراهيم عياد 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3539230/6f39135a/__sharing.html​


----------



## bolabavly (14 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة دية وربنا يحرصكم


----------



## bahy (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه دى كلها و انا كان عندى طلب و ارجو وجود حل و رد سريع

انا كنت عامل فيلم يحكى قصة حياة العدرا موجود فى قسم المرئيات بس مش حياتها كاملة

و كنت عايز اعمل جزء تانى للفلم لباقى حياتها

و كنت عايز ترانيم بتتكلم عن الجزء ده

يعنى عايز ترانيم عن : موتها و صعودها و رؤية توما لها و ظهورها للتلاميذ

ارجو الاهتمام و الرد السريع


----------



## Tabitha (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

بجد مجهود جباااار ، شكرا لكل اخواتي اللي تعبوا 

ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم ومحبنكم ، وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين ،


----------



## مرثا أخت لعازر (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترانيم رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة مهما كتبت مش هقدر اقول بجد الرب يبارك كل شخص ساهم فى هذه الترانيم الرب يبارك حياتكم ببركة العذراء مريم 
 ممكن طلب نفسى فى لحن الفرح لكى ياوالدة الاله


----------



## bahy (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه دى كلها و انا كان عندى طلب و ارجو وجود حل و رد سريع

انا كنت عامل فيلم يحكى قصة حياة العدرا موجود فى قسم المرئيات بس مش حياتها كاملة

و كنت عايز اعمل جزء تانى للفلم لباقى حياتها

و كنت عايز ترانيم بتتكلم عن الجزء ده

يعنى عايز ترانيم عن : موتها و صعودها و رؤية توما لها و ظهورها للتلاميذ

ارجو الاهتمام و الرد السريع


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



مرثا أخت لعازر قال:


> ترانيم رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة روووووووووووووووووووووووووعة رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة مهما كتبت مش هقدر اقول بجد الرب يبارك كل شخص ساهم فى هذه الترانيم الرب يبارك حياتكم ببركة العذراء مريم
> ممكن طلب نفسى فى لحن الفرح لكى ياوالدة الاله





سلام ونعمة يا مرثا..الحقيقة انا مالقتش اللحن بالعربى لكن لاقيته بالقبطى اسمه لحن راشى نيه 
تحميل لحن راشى نيه

(ودى الكلمات بتاعته معربه)
راشى نى أوتى ثيئوطوكوس ماريا إثماف إن إيسوس بى إخرستوس
 راشى ثاف أورمين هورمونا نيم نيه ثيليل ها إمبيك ران
 راشى ثيليل إم إفنوتى إم بين فو إى ثوس تى لا لوى إم إفنوتى إن ياكوب
 راشى إفنا ثيليل إنجى ياكوب إفنا إونوف إنجيه بى إسرائيل
راشى سينا ثيليل شا نى إينيه إن سى أو أونه إن أو هيلبيس
راشى فا ثيليل سوتين إى لول هيتين نوتين إم بيركوتين 
راشى ابا هيت إيه أو فرانى إثفيه بالاس خين أو ثيليل  
راشى نى أو إتشيرى إنسيون ثيليل إمماف إثماف إم إبؤورو​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



bahy قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه دى كلها و انا كان عندى طلب و ارجو وجود حل و رد سريع
> 
> انا كنت عامل فيلم يحكى قصة حياة العدرا موجود فى قسم المرئيات بس مش حياتها كاملة
> 
> ...



سلام ونعمة يا باهى .. بنعمة ربنا جارى البحث عن الترانيم اللى انت عايزها
وباذن ربنا لو لاقيت اى حاجة هارفعهالك على طول​


----------



## ginajoojoo (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



Anestas!a قال:


> بجد مجهود جباااار ، شكرا لكل اخواتي اللي تعبوا
> 
> ربنا يبارككم ويعوض تعبكم ومحبنكم ، وكل سنة وانتوا طيبين ،



كل سنة وانتى بألف خير يا انستاسيا ربنا يرعاكى ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## cobcob (16 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



bahy قال:


> شكرا على الترانيم الرائعه دى كلها و انا كان عندى طلب و ارجو وجود حل و رد سريع
> 
> انا كنت عامل فيلم يحكى قصة حياة العدرا موجود فى قسم المرئيات بس مش حياتها كاملة
> 
> ...





*
الترانيم اللى انت عاوزها ممكن تلاقيها فى شريط بتاع شباب الانبا رويس عن حياة العدرا وحياة الانبا رويس بس للأسف الشريط مش عندى على الكومبيوتر
وهادورلك هلى حاجات تانية*​


----------



## مرثا أخت لعازر (17 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

Jinajoojoo شكراً شكراً شكراً ميرسى ليك انا بجد مبسوطة جداً جداً 
 العذراء تباركك


----------



## sameh moon (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

سلام المسيح
ممكن ترنيمة امى ياعدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


----------



## ginajoojoo (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



sameh moon قال:


> سلام المسيح
> ممكن ترنيمة امى ياعدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
> وشكرا على تعب محبتكم


ترنيمة امى يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبة​


----------



## sameh moon (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

سلام المسيح معكم
اتا متشكر قوى على ترنيمة امى ياعدرا
وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sameh moon (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## marmar_nader (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

انا بدور علي ترنيمه يا م ر ي م


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



marmar_nader قال:


> انا بدور علي ترنيمه يا م ر ي م



اتفضلى يا مرمر 
ترنيمة يا م ر ي م 
وكل سنة وانتو طيبين​


----------



## ginajoojoo (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

لينك شرايط وترانيم العدرا للشماس عادل ماهر
لينك الحان وترانيم للعدرا​


----------



## oesi no (22 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

كل سنه وانتو طيبين وبألف خير 
انتهى تثبيت الموضوع 
تحيه خاصه ل ginagogo & cobcob 
علشان تعبو جامد اوى فى الموضوع الرب يبارك حياتهم 
سلام ونعمه ​


----------



## marmar_nader (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

مش عارفه اشكركم ازاي كل سنه و انتم طيبيين


----------



## dovi2010 (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكراًاًاً جداً على كل الترانيم


----------



## polas (24 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

بركة العذراء تكون معنا
ترانيم العذارء متبقاش وحشه ابداً
كله روعه
بركتها تكون معنا​:new8:


----------



## ginajoojoo (26 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شريط يالا اظهرى للشماس بولس ملاك
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3481152/ac13a1f2/_sharing.html​


----------



## rammrommm (1 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



ginajoojoo قال:


> مجموعة شرايط نغمات العدرا للشماس بولس ملاك
> شريط نغمات العدرا 1
> 
> مريم اسم جميل
> ...






*,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, THANKS A LOT ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (6 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*




oesi_no قال:


> شريط  اغصان الكرمة ( حصرى)​1- اه يا ضناى
> 2-امى احلامى
> 3-توبك فضفاض
> 4-صورة
> ...



*شريط فوق الرائع ربنا يخليك دايما يا جوجو *​​


----------



## marimmena (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

بسم الثالوث الاقدس . كل الشكر والاعجاب والتقدير.


----------



## john2011 (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا لتعب محبتك    


جوووووووون


----------



## بهاء فواد (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

في ترنيمه  اسمها يا عدرا يا امي يا غاليه علي نفسي القيها


----------



## ginajoojoo (23 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



بهاء فواد قال:


> في ترنيمه  اسمها يا عدرا يا امي يا غاليه علي نفسي القيها



ترنيمة يا عدرا ياامى يا غالية عليا ​


----------



## herbesha (31 مارس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

:94:





cobcob قال:


> _*كل سنة وانتو طيبين
> فاضل اسبوع على صوم السيدة العذراء
> عشان كده رفعنا ترانيم للعدرا
> يا رب تعجبكم
> ...


----------



## kioe (7 يونيو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



ginajoojoo قال:


> شريط يالا اظهرى للشماس بولس ملاك
> http://www.4shared.com/dir/3481152/ac13a1f2/_sharing.html​



جميلللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل 
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## the servant (30 يوليو 2008)

*مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*





سلام ونعمة رب المجد

بمناسبة الايام العطرة لصوم سيدتنا كلنا وفخر جنسنا ام النور ستي العدرا.
حاولت بنعمة المسيح اني اجمع افضل واروع الترانيم والمدايح اللي اشتهرت في مدح ام النور
اموجودة في منتدانا المبارك او من الخارج,,صلوا لاجل ضعفي​
شريط العدرا في قلبي لبولس ملاك​

شريط نغمات العدرا1 لبولس ملاك​

شريط نغمات العدرا 2 لبولس ملاك​

شريط نغمات العدرا 3 لبولس ملاك​

شريط نغمات العدرا 4 لبولس ملاك​

شريط نغمات العردا 5 لبولس ملاك​
شريط حكايات العدرا لبولس ملاك​

شريط يالا اظهري لبولس ملاك​



شريط ام حنونة لفيفيان السودانية​
شريط دموعك يا عدرا لفريق المحبة​
شريط ام النور للمرنم ميلاد بشري​

شريط سيموفنية مريمية للشماس برسوم القمص​



ترانيم ومدايح العدرا للمرنم عادل ماهر​



لحن شيري ني ماريا الطويل​
لحن تي شوري​
يا م ر ي م​
لحن افرحي يا مريم​

افتح فاي بالتسبيح​
يا مريم انا عبدك​
لحن راشي نية​
لحن اونوف اممو ماريا​



ترانيم منوعة لام النور​

ترنيمة نفسي اشوفك يا عدرا​

يا بتوووووول​
ترنيمة يا عدرا يا امي يا غالية عليا​

ترنيمة معلش يا امي​
نفسي احكي​



شريط مجد مريم لانطون ابراهيم عياد​


----------



## the servant (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

صلوا لاجل ضعفي​


----------



## candy shop (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

الله عليه بجد 

مجهود راااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## M a r i a m (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

كل سنة وانت طيب يا the servant 
وبجد مجموعة هايلة ومتكاملة حلوة جدا
وطريقة تنسيق الموضوع تحفة
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sosana (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

ميرسي يا the servant على المجهود الراااائع ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## فيبى 2010 (30 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

_ميرسى اوى اوى لتعبك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_


----------



## BITAR (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

*مجهود اكثر من رائع يا the servant*
*مجموعه كامله وتراتيل مفرحه *
*كل سنه وانت طيب*
*وشكرا لهذا المجهود*
*وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## red_pansy (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*


*رووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد *

*تسلم ايييييييدك *

*كل سنة وانت طيب *

*ربنا يبارك خدمتك *​


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

شكراااااااااااااا اوي عل موضوع 

كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## man4truth (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وكل سنه وانتم طيبيين


----------



## Dona Nabil (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

*ميرررسى يا فراااى .. ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
وكل سنه وانت وأسرتك طيب ​*


----------



## the servant (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



candy shop قال:


> الله عليه بجد
> 
> مجهود راااااااااااااااااااائع جداااااااااااااا
> 
> كل سنه وانت طيب​



مشكورة استاذتنا علي المرور يارب تكون تراتيل مجيدة لايام عظيمة,رب المجد يبارك حياتك وخدمتك


----------



## the servant (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



y_a_r_a قال:


> كل سنة وانت طيب يا the servant
> وبجد مجموعة هايلة ومتكاملة حلوة جدا
> وطريقة تنسيق الموضوع تحفة
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​



شكرا اختنا الغالية علي المرور دي بركة ام النور​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع​


----------



## Coptic Man (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

الله دي احلي هدية بمناسبة عيد العذراء

ربنا يباركك وكل سنة وانتا طيب​


----------



## the servant (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



sosana قال:


> ميرسي يا the servant على المجهود الراااائع ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك



شكرا اختنا الغالية علي المرور بركة ام النور وصومها الرائع تكون معاكي


----------



## the servant (1 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _ميرسى اوى اوى لتعبك
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​_



يارب اختنا الغالية تكوني استفدتي من الترانيم والمدايح بركة ستي العدرا تكون معاكي


----------



## ayman adwar (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وكل سنه وانتم طيبيين


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



bitar قال:


> *مجهود اكثر من رائع يا the servant*
> *مجموعه كامله وتراتيل مفرحه *
> *كل سنه وانت طيب*
> *وشكرا لهذا المجهود*
> *وربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



اخي العزيز اخت بركة بدخولك الموضوع بركة ستي العدرا تكون معاك وتعينك في حياتك


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



red_pansy قال:


> *رووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد *
> 
> *تسلم ايييييييدك *
> 
> ...



كل سنة وانت بخير ونعمة ريد يارب تكون المدايح عجبتك بركة ام النور تكون معاكي


----------



## مير كمال (2 أغسطس 2008)

ششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## the servant (2 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: مكتبة ترانيم ومدايح ام النور "بمناسبة صومها المبارك"*



عاشقة دجلة قال:


> شكراااااااااااااا اوي عل موضوع
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيب​




مشكورة اختنا الغالية ام دانيال علي المرور بركة ام النور معاكي


----------



## oesi no (2 أغسطس 2008)

تم اعادة الموضوع المتثبت مرة اخرى 
الموضوع بدأناه العام الماضى 
ونستمر فيه هذا العام 
اى لينكات بايظه ياريت تبلغونا 
كل سنه وانتو طيبين ​


----------



## ginajoojoo (4 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

ترانيم و تراتيل متنوعة للسيدة العذراء مريم 
شريط الام المثالية - ساتر ميخائيل 

كل سنة وكلكو طيبين..بركة ام النور تكون معانا كلنا​


----------



## ayman adwar (4 أغسطس 2008)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## kokielpop (5 أغسطس 2008)

*شكرااااااااااااااااااا جدااااااااااااااااااا 

على الترانيم الرائعة ​*


----------



## sam john (6 أغسطس 2008)

*لك كل الشكر والتقدير والعذراء مريم تنور طريقك وتعطيك على تعب محبتك ربنا يباركك ويبارك كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل امين*


----------



## يوسف الضعيف (6 أغسطس 2008)

الترانيم جميله جدا وبركه السيده العذراء تشملنا جميعا


----------



## ماريا بنت الملك (6 أغسطس 2008)

الترانيم هايله جدا ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## sylvy (7 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

شكرا على الترانيم الجميلة دى وياريت انا عايزة شريط تمجيد العذراء لفريق الشهيد ابو فام وشكرا


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2008)

الحان صوم العدرا والتسبيح ​


----------



## mlak1110 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا


----------



## adlyazmy (11 أغسطس 2008)

عاوز ترنيمة تاماف ماريا من امريكا


----------



## duosrl (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

Thank you very much


----------



## galaxy (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

اجمل ترانيم ممكن تسمعها ترانيم العذراء


----------



## galaxy (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*

تمام


----------



## cobcob (14 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



adlyazmy قال:


> عاوز ترنيمة تاماف ماريا من امريكا





*الترنيمة مووجودة فى شريط 
(صادقة يا رب مواعيدك)
على منتدانا*​


----------



## haihai (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ترانيم للسيدة العذراء*



cobcob قال:


> *شريط "أم حنونة" - (فيفيان السودانية)
> 
> أفتح فاى بالتسبيح
> ثوبك فضفاض
> ...



_30:_


----------



## haihai (18 أغسطس 2008)

الرب يعوض تعب محبتكم     :d


----------



## باسم صبحى (18 أغسطس 2008)

الف شك على التانيم  يا ريت تنيمة دموعك يا عدرا


----------



## marianbasem (14 أكتوبر 2008)

ترانيم العدزاء دى جميلة جداااااااااااااوالترانيم اشعر انها بتخلى الانسان لحالة الشجن الروحى المرتفع جدا :94::94::36_22_26:


----------



## madonna_2008 (9 نوفمبر 2008)

Really it is the most important web site on the internet

مجهود كبير و ربنا يعوضكم و يعوض كل المشاركين 
فعلا مش بلاقى ترانيم حلوة و بالكمية دى غير هنا 
صلوا من اجلى


----------



## مارسلينو 2003 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم بدوام التوفيق والرقى


----------



## مريون (13 ديسمبر 2008)

*ياريت لو ترنيمة ( سمعانا شيفانا فكرانا ) ترنيمة للعدرا حلوة جدا
ياريت تنزلوها*


----------



## ابنه الملك (14 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى مجهود اكثر من رائع ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## صمويا2008 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

عايز ترانيم للبابا كيرلس بالموسيقى ارجوكم عشان اجتماع شباب البابا كيرلس[/size][/font][/color]


----------



## roum (25 ديسمبر 2008)

فسى حد يساعدنى فى تنزيل شريط يلا اظهرى وربنا يعوضكوم خير 
انا فعلان محتاج الشريط ده


----------



## bigeng_moth (4 مارس 2009)

ربنا يعوضكم مرسي خالص


----------



## simsim77 (18 أبريل 2009)

شكرًا الرب يعوضك


----------



## kalimooo (18 أبريل 2009)

cobcob
شكراااااااا جزيلا

ربنا يباركك


----------



## فادى سامى (25 أبريل 2009)

الف شكر على هذه الروعة وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (26 أبريل 2009)

ميرسى كتير على الترانيم الرائعه دى​


----------



## اني بل (28 أبريل 2009)

أطلب مساعدتك في كيفية الاستماع الى الترانيم ..بعد مانكبس الرابط ...ماذا أفعل ؟


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى لكى كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة دى بس من فضلك انا عوزة ايميلك


----------



## بنت المسيح (20 يونيو 2009)

ميرسى لكى كتير وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك الكبيرة دى بس من فضلك انا عاوزة ايميلك ياginajoojoo ان امكن


----------



## oesi no (31 يوليو 2009)

*تم مراجعه جميع اللينكات تمهيدا لتثبيت الموضوع
بركة العدرا تكون معانا 
للسنه التالته  منذ بداية الموضوع 
تابعونا بكل جديد
اى رابط مش شغال برجاء ابلاغى 
سلام الرب مع جميعكم
*​


----------



## ayman adwar (7 أغسطس 2009)

كل سنة وكل المسحين بخير 7-8-2009


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أغسطس 2009)

مجهود رااااااااائع 
ميررررررسى على الترانيم 
ربنا يبارك حياتكم وخدمتكم​


----------



## شوشو22 (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا شكرا جزيلا وياريت نشاهد موكب زفة العذراء مريم ام الرب يسوع بديرها باسيوط بجبل درنكة


----------



## bosy maged (20 أغسطس 2009)

ترانيم السيدة العزراء  جميلة جدا *مررررررررررررررررررسى على الترانيم الحلوة*​


----------



## elmomasl (22 أغسطس 2009)

طلب ترنيمه " انت بقلبي يا عذرا "

ودي الكلمات

إنتِ بقلبي يا عذراء يا أم الرحمِـة والقــدرة،

كلِّك نِعَم قلتِ نَعَـم، طـلّ الرجـا وصرنـا نغـم،

نـوّرتِ القلـب وصار الدربْ غنيّة حلوة بْرَدِّدهـا:

يا مريم، إنتِ الحـلاع شفافنـا إسمــك صــلا،

يـا مباركـة بيـن النسا، الرب الإله فيكِ انجلى

يا إمّ الكلمة وأمّ النعمة فيكِ ضوَت كل العتمـة،

عْطيتِ العالم أحلى نغمة: صوت الرب يمحي الأسى.

ويبقى الإنجيل ما لو بديل أغلى كلام ما بينتســي.

يا إم يسوع وصرتِ إم لكلّ إنسان ووين ما كان،

مـدّي إيدَيـك للموجـوع، إنتِ الرجا، إنتِ الأمان.

وتشفّعـي الإيمـان يزيـد، ويبقـى عنـّـا العيد.


والرب يباركمممممممم


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

سلام لكم اينما كنتم
اردت معرفة هل هناك قصة حياة مريم العذراء وكيف كانت تعيش لان حسب ذكر كتابنا المقدس لم يذكر لها الا الشيء القليل وكذلك عن مار يوسف البتول؟


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

ترانيمكم رائعة والرب يسوع يبارككم ويحفضكم من كل شر أمــــــــــــــــــــــــــــين


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

سلام من الرب يسوع عليكم دائما وابدا امــــــــــــــــــــــيناسمحولي اقدم لكم صورة مريم العذراء كهدية مني لكم والى كل الاعضاء ليتأملوها لان فيها كل المحبة والحنان فما من اجمل صورة بشرية لنا الا مريم العذراء





> >


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (29 أغسطس 2009)

ثائر رزوق حنا قال:


> سلام من الرب يسوع عليكم دائما وابدا امــــــــــــــــــــــيناسمحولي اقدم لكم صورة مريم العذراء كهدية مني لكم والى كل الاعضاء ليتأملوها لان فيها كل المحبة والحنان فما من اجمل صورة بشرية لنا الا مريم العذراء[/quoهلا ساعدتوني في كيف انقل لكم الصورة عن طريق الرابط؟


----------



## riad nabil (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكراً ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (17 ديسمبر 2009)

عايز احمل شريط امدح فى البتول ولك تحياتى ورب المجد يكافاكم


----------



## bant el mase7 (18 ديسمبر 2009)

كنز من الترانيم الرائعة الرب يباركك.


----------



## اميلي (22 أبريل 2010)

اريد الحان عيد الصعود


----------



## peroman (18 يوليو 2010)

انا بادور على ترانيم جديدة للعدرا


----------



## فادى سامى (8 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## oesi no (5 أغسطس 2013)

*UP UP UP 
كل سنة وانتوا طيبين 
هيتم مراجعه اللينكات قبل بدء الصيام بأذن المسيح 

*​


----------



## oesi no (7 أغسطس 2014)

نسخة 2014
*UP UP UP *
* كل سنة وانتوا طيبين *
* هيتم مراجعه اللينكات خلال يومين بأذن المسيح  *​


----------



## حياة بالمسيح (3 يناير 2015)

اليكم لينكات ترانيم للقديسة مريم العذراء بقلمي
كلمات ترنيمة هل كنت تعلمين يا مريم بتنسيق اخر
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256240

كلمات ترنيمة طوباكي طوباكي يا مريم العذراء
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256342

كلمات ترنيمة يا ابنة يواقيم وحنة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256675

كلمات ترنيمة يا امنا يا غالية يا مريم العذراء
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255621

كلمات ترنيمة سباني حبك يا مريم يا فخر الرتب بتنسيق اخر
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=256670

كلمات ترنيمة يا مريم العذراء
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255334

كلمات ترنيمة يا امنا يا امنا يا مريم العذراء
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=255111

كلمات ترنيمة حبيبتي يا عدرا يا اجمل مخلوقة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254340

كلمات ترنيمة حبيبتي يا عدرا يا اغلى حبيبة
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=254338

كلمات ترنيمة يا عدرا يا حبيبتي
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253617

كلمات ترنيمة السلام عليك يا مريم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253519

كلمات ترنيمة حبيبتي يا مريم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=253393

كلمات ترنيمة يا مريم يا ملكتي السماوية
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252975

كلمات ترنيمة بجمالك يا مريم قلبي مفتون
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252146

كلمات ترنيمة يا مريم كم قلبي ماسورا بحبك
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252493

كلمات ترنيمة ما ابهى جمالك يا مريم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252501

كلمات ترنيمة السلام عليك يا فخر الابرار
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=252777


----------

